# Bulacan Open 2009



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2009)

I just noticed the results here. Many interesting results. They did lots of events.

It looks like the Philippines suddenly has a seriously decent BLD solver now in Reynaldo Mape Jr.; 23rd in the world for 3x3x3 BLD; 7th in the world for 4x4x4 BLD. Nice!


----------

